#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Близость тибетского языка и санскрита

## Ондрий

Тибецкий близок к санскриту?? :EEK!:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Тибецкий близок к санскриту??


О да. С санскрита и составлялась тиб. письменность).

----------


## Ондрий

> О да. С санскрита и составлялась тиб. письменность).


 :Facepalm:  Мадам, вы не попутали часом письменность и язык? ))

----------

Дондог (03.08.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Мадам, вы не попутали часом письменность и язык? ))


Не попутала. Вы можете подсказать более новаторскую идею или опять слить меня с форума?

----------


## Ондрий

ну зачем же так сразу. форум без вас - не форум. это я не вписываюсь.

----------

Дондог (03.08.2016)

----------


## Нико

> ну зачем же так сразу. форум без вас - не форум. это я не вписываюсь.


Ну как же... Ваши ряды густеют, а наши пустеют. Все, как и я предсказывала Альбине (и кто за язык тогда потянул?))

----------

Дондог (03.08.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> …тиб. *язык* со своей краткостью и близостью к санскриту…





> О да. С санскрита и составлялась тиб. *письменность*).





> *Не попутала.*


Тут взаимоисключающие параграфы, или я чего-то не понимаю?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Тут взаимоисключающие параграфы, или я чего-то не понимаю?


Ну так расскажите нам, Цхултрим, как "этовость" была на самом деле. А то загадками говорите, это не к лицу).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну так расскажите нам, Цхултрим, как "этовость" была на самом деле. А то загадками говорите, это не к лицу).


Я не про этовость, а про близость тибетского языка и санскрита.

Тибетская письменность — да, сделана на основе письменности для санскрита и позволяет записывать санскритские слова (только вот большинство тибетцев их не умеет читать, если они не записаны в адаптированной форме, чтоб было похоже на слоги тибетского).

Тибетская классическая грамматика —да, сделана с оглядкой на традиционную грамматику санскрита, хотя Тхуми Самбхота, как оказывается, был большим новатором —и гласные у него определяются не так, как принято в санскрите, и места артикуляции звуков он дополнил такими, которых в санскритской грамматике не было, и много чего ещё, в результате его грамматика —это самостоятельная система, а не просто натягивание санскритской грамматики на тибетский.

А лингвистически тибетский язык не близок санскриту ну вообще никак. Да, много заимствований в лексике, и то в основном путём калькирования.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.06.2015), Дондог (03.08.2016), Нико (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я не про этовость, а про близость тибетского языка и санскрита.
> 
> Тибетская письменность — да, сделана на основе письменности для санскрита и позволяет записывать санскритские слова (только вот большинство тибетцев их не умеет читать, если они не записаны в адаптированной форме, чтоб было похоже на слоги тибетского).
> 
> Тибетская классическая грамматика —да, сделана с оглядкой на традиционную грамматику санскрита, хотя Тхуми Самбхота, как оказывается, был большим новатором —и гласные у него определяются не так, как принято в санскрите, и места артикуляции звуков он дополнил такими, которых в санскритской грамматике не было, и много чего ещё, в результате его грамматика —это самостоятельная система, а не просто натягивание санскритской грамматики на тибетский.
> 
> А лингвистически тибетский язык не близок санскриту ну вообще никак. Да, много заимствований в лексике, и то в основном путём калькирования.


Ну вы всё же согласились в итоге, что тиб. язык в основном основан на санскрите, и Самбхота "не сам всё придумал"). А то я уже не знала, что и думать). Языки ведь дело такое :Facepalm:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну вы всё же согласились в итоге, что тиб. язык в основном основан на санскрите, и Самбхота "не сам всё придумал"). А то я уже не знала, что и думать). Языки ведь дело такое


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Да не основан тибетский язык на санскрите, ни в основном, ни в частном!

Язык —это не грамматика и не письменность.

Грамматика —это описание языковых конструкций. Например, можно описывать тибетские རྣམ་དབྱེ་ с помощью понятия «падеж», которое пришло из латинской грамматики, как делают многие безыскусные западные исследователи тибетского, и вообще описать грамматику тибетского на манер западной. Тибетский от этого не станет основан на латыни. Письменность — это способ записи языка. Можно тибетский записывать латинскими буквами, например, транслитерацией Вайли, можно монгольскими.

----------

Дондог (03.08.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Да не основан тибетский язык на санскрите, ни в основном, ни в частном!
> 
> Язык —это не грамматика и не письменность.
> 
> Грамматика —это описание языковых конструкций. Например, можно описывать тибетские རྣམ་དབྱེ་ с помощью понятия «падеж», которое пришло из латинской грамматики, как делают многие безыскусные западные исследователи тибетского, и вообще описать грамматику тибетского на манер западной. Тибетский от этого не станет основан на латыни. Письменность — это способ записи языка. Можно тибетский записывать латинскими буквами, например, транслитерацией Вайли, можно монгольскими.


А... Значит всё, чему меня учили в Библиотеке тибетских трудов и архивов, Дхарамсала -- это полная чушь оказалась? Наверное, в Китае образование всё же лучше дают!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А... Значит всё, чему меня учили в Библиотеке тибетских трудов и архивов, Дхарамсала -- это полная чушь оказалась? Наверное, в Китае образование всё же лучше дают!


При чём здесь _всё_, чему Вас учили? Мы говорим о конкретном вопросе —близости тибетского языка к санскриту. Конкретно, утверждение о близости тибетского языка к санскриту —это полная чушь. Если только не подменять близость языков близостью письменностей или культур. Вы же согласны, что язык —это не письменность, и не культура?

Язык можно подразделить на несколько подсистем —фонетическую, грамматическую и лексическую. Фонетически тибетский язык не ближе к санскриту, чем множество других. В санскрите куча гласных, которых нет в тибетском, разделение по долготе и краткости. В тибетском ряд согласных, которых нет в санскрите. Структура слога отличается радикально. Вывод —не близки вообще. Грамматически, санскрит —флективный язык, в нём морфемы изменяются по очень сложным правилам для выражения тех или иных функций. Тибетский язык —изолирующий, в нём морфем фиксированное количество и они не изменяются вообще, а выражение грамматических функций производится засчёт расположения этих морфем друг относительно друга. Вывод —не близки вообще. Лексически могут быть сомнения, потому что много лексики вроде бы заимствовано из санскрита. Но если мы посмотрим, как это заимствование происходило, мы увидим, что во-первых, фонетических заимствований крайне мало —པདྨ, ཨུཏྤལ, ཀཏྭང, какие ещё? А если мы посмотрим на калькированные буддийские термины, мы увидим там титанический труд многих поколений тибетских переводчиков. В слове བྱང་ཆུབ་ нет ничего близкого к слову бодхи —это результат не близости, а изобретательности тибетцев в процессе их осмысления значения слова. «Атма» в слове «анатман» означает «душа» и «суть», а тибетское བདག означает «владеть» или «принадлежать», там ни душой, ни сутью и не пахло. Если тибетский близок к санскриту, зачем вообще понадобилась вся эта работа? И почему она заняла несколько столетий? Никогда не задумывались?

----------

Gakusei (20.06.2015), Ассаджи (21.06.2015), Дондог (03.08.2016), Сергей Хос (20.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Кстати, можно ещё провести тест на близость  :Smilie:  Например, русский и украинский —близкие языки, поэтому если русскому, никогда не изучавшему украинский дать текст на украинском, ему будет скорее всего понятен смысл значительной части текста. А теперь берём санскритский текст, пусть записанный тибетскими буквами, и даём его прочитать тибетцу…  :Cry:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мы говорим о конкретном вопросе —близости тибетского языка к санскриту.


Вообще-то, по корневым основам санскрит к русскому гораздо ближе, чем к тибетскому. Тибетский - это ведь бирманская языковая группа, санскритом там и не пахнет.

----------

Aion (20.06.2015), Pema Sonam (22.06.2015), Дондог (03.08.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2...8C%D0%BC%D0%BE

Это про письменность, для начала. Как всем известно (но м.б. не Хосу), тибетский язык многослоен. Самбхота лишь позаимствовал письменный из санскрита, но был и разговорный, ещё до него. Как и остаётся, в принципе, если общаться с населением. Основная группа именно разговорного -- да, тибето-бирманская, сино-тибетское подразделение. Не удивляйтесь, если тибетец не сможет прочесть книгу по у-чен, хотя прекрасно болтает с соотечественниками. )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Что именно написано в Википедии про тибетскую письменность, что подтверждало бы близость тибетского языка и санскрита? Нико, вы что, не понимаете разницы между «письменным языком» и «письменностью»? Письменность — это буквы. Тибетские буквы были изобретены Тхуми на основании сиддхама — одной из разновидностей санскритского письма. При этом он не тупо скопировал эти буквы, а придумал свою уникальную систему, которая одновременно позволяет записывать тибетский язык и санскрит. Кто ж спорит-то?

Но буквы — это не язык. Язык можно записать разными буквами, например, для санскрита подходит куча разных письменностей. Несколько языков могут записываться одинаковыми буквами, например, латинская письменность используется для вьетнамского и коса, а русская для монгольского. Что, очень близкие языки, румынский и вьетнамский?

Письменный язык — это вариант языка, который принят для письменных текстов. Он может быть более стандартизирован по сравнению с устным, в нём могут использоваться какие-то особые слова или грамматика. Но в основном это те же слова и в большей степени вся та же грамматика, что и в разговорном. Письменный тибетский язык можно прочитать вслух, и будет очень похоже на разговорный лхасский. Санскритская грамматика и слова —совсем не похожи. И когда я говорю, дать санскрит, записанный тибетскими буквами прочитать тибетцу, я подразумеваю образованного тибетца, который знает тибетский, а не того, который вообще не умеет писать и читать. Так как санскрит ни капли не близок тибетскому, в санскритском тексте даже образованный тибетец не поймёт ничего, кроме отдельных слов типа «падма», «гуру» и т.д.

Вот пример, чтобы далеко не ходить:

སཱརསྭཏཾ ཀིཾ ཨཔི ཏཏ྄ སུམཧཱརཧསྱཾ
ཡད྄ གོཙརེ ཙ ཝིདུཤཱཾ ནིཔུཎཻཀསེཝྻཾ།
ཏཏྶིདྡྷཡེ པརཾ ཨཡཾ པརམོ ྅བྱུཔཱཡོ
ཡཙྩེཏསོ ཝིདིཏཝེདྱཝིདྷེཿ སམཱདྷིཿ།།

Вот вы, Нико, знаете тибетский, умеете читать буквы. Вот и найдите в этой строфе что-нибудь близкое к тибетскому.

----------

Дондог (03.08.2016)

----------

